# Scheduled Downtime, Fixed //// problem.



## DigiD (Jan 4, 2001)

Last weekend, we moved to a \"hosted\" solution, however the hosted solution uses older versions of software than what we need to make our site run properly.

We will be moving back to our own servers off a faster internet pipe late Friday, and early Saturday.

Thanks,

DigiD


----------



## ScottW (Jan 7, 2001)

We moved late Sunday evening, things should be back in working order. Banners should be working in a day or so. No big loss to you guys right?


----------



## zpincus (Jan 10, 2001)

At least on my box, if I surf to http://macosx.com instead of http://www.macosx.com, I get taken to the Apache test page instead of forwarded to the main page.

Everything else seems to be in working order.

Zach

[Edited by zpincus on 01-10-2001 at 11:37 AM]


----------



## ScottW (Jan 10, 2001)

Fixed.


----------

